# Looking for LGB Sante Fe Cattle Car



## caleqs (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi, 

I've been looking all over for a LGB Santa Fe Cattle Car. I've been to train shops around the country, surfed the 'net mercilessly and have not been able to find one. Can anyone here point me toward one?


Thanks, 
Jeff


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

I can swing by Eastside Trains here in Kirkland, WA, to look on my way home from school. What exactly is the car you are looking for? I know LGB Santa Fe Cattle Car, but is there a certain color, product number, car number, etc. I can have those prices by tomorrow if you would like.


----------



## caleqs (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks. The model designation is 46680 Santa Fe Wood Box Cattle Car.


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, Eastside Trains in Kirkland, WA has two LGB Stock Cars: 
D&RGW with sound for $105 
Great Northern for $80 

They have quite a few Santa Fe box cars, but no SF Stocks.


----------



## caleqs (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for checking. Although, I'm guessing you'd jump at any chance to visit a train store. =)


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

Posted By caleqs on 10/09/2008 4:13 PM
Hi, 

I've been looking all over for a LGB Santa Fe Cattle Car. I've been to train shops around the country, surfed the 'net mercilessly and have not been able to find one. Can anyone here point me toward one?


Thanks, 
Jeff




Jeff,Here ya go !!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/LGB-46680-ATSF-STOCK-CAR_W0QQitemZ110304170377QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110304170377&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I think I saw one at Duxbury Green in Duxbury, Massachusetts. 
LAO


----------



## caleqs (Oct 9, 2008)

Got it!!! Thanks so much! This is going to make me a hero with my father-in-law!!


----------

